# Help me with digicam selection !



## tarey_g (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi all , 
I am planning to buy new digiCam , i have narrowed the list down to these four options. Pls help me choose the best. Budget is around 10k . 
Suggest me if you have any other option in this price range.

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3103/2817748506_76a6c99189_o.jpg


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 1, 2008)

Go for Canon Powershot A590 IS, it offers the best Value for money.


----------



## pimpom (Sep 2, 2008)

I vote for the Canon A590 IS, Reasons:

1. Manual exposure modes (aperture and shutter speed) - very useful if you want to do more than casual snapshots in full auto mode.

2. Optical viewfinder - much better than LCD for most shooting situations and a must for those who take photography even half seriously.

3. Fastest lens of the four - f/2.6. Useful in low light.

4. IS (Image stabiliser) - reduces the effects of camera shake.

5. Canon usually has one of the best movie modes.

6. Short focus range - for close-up shots.

Down side:
1. Low LCD resolution
2. Slowest shutter speed is rather limited at 1/15 sec.

You might also consider one of the super-zoom models. Personally, I'm addicted to them.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 2, 2008)

I would strongly recommend you Canon A590 IS. Best you can get in 10k.

If you cant upscale ur budget then Canon A720 IS.


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 2, 2008)

Thx for the input ppl , even I am inclined towards the 590 . 590 it is then  . 
NOw next question , where to buy in Pune. New to Pune , do not know of any good shops.


----------

